# VersaCAMM how-to! Video tutorial on Variable Data Printing



## scuba_steve2699

I thought I would share a recent video I made on how to use Versaworks and a Roland VersaCAMM to make multiple items without entering all the data in manually. Variable Data Printing allows you to input an Excel spreadsheet that will fill in the information in you design and allow you to print your job easier and quicker. Please let me know if this helps and any ideas for future videos you want to see!


----------

